# تقييم مخاطر عمليات الحفر



## مودي8393 (1 فبراير 2010)

إخواني المهندسين


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

أريد منكم أن تساعدوني في عمل نموذج عن تقييم مخاطر أعمال الحفر للضرورة 

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## sayed00 (1 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم 

شركة حفر اكيد لديها اجراءات تقييم المخاطر و التى توضح الطريقة المستخدمة للتقييم و لابد ان تشمل النمازج المستخدمة

تحياتى


----------



## safety113 (2 فبراير 2010)

*تقييم مخاطر العمل للحفر الميكانيكي والحفر اليدوي*


job safety analysess
تحليل مخاطر العمل
مع الاماني بالدعاء
ارجو تحميل المرفقات​


----------



## مودي8393 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا أخ سيد و لك أيضا safety 113 على ردودكم

وجزاكم الله عني كل خير ويعطيك العافية أخ safety 113 على النماذج الرائعة


----------



## safety113 (3 فبراير 2010)

لا شكر على واجب
العلم لينتفع الناس به
كل ما نقدر عليه ابشر


----------



## مودي8393 (3 فبراير 2010)

ما قصرت يالغالي ولا يهون المهندس سيد


----------



## sabeur (7 فبراير 2010)

baraka allahou fik brother


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخ safety على روح التعاون العالية


----------



## عارف النصر (10 فبراير 2010)

اذا ممكن اي شي عن الاماكن المحصورة بليز


----------



## safety113 (11 فبراير 2010)

يتعرض آلاف من العاملين للوفاة أو الإصابات البليغة أثناء العمل داخل الأماكن المغلقة (المحدودة) Confined Spaces وتقدر إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية الامريكية (OSHA) بأن حوالى 22400 مؤسسة توظف حوالى 7.2 مليون عامل وموظف لديها فى ما يعرف بالأماكن المغلقة فى مواقع العمل ، وأن أكثر من 5000 إصابة تحدث سنوياً فى الأماكن المغلقة. 
وتعرف الأوشا الأماكن المغلقة بأنها الأماكن التى تكون مغلقة بإستمرار وهى كبيرة الحجم ولها وسائل دخول محددة وغير مصممة للعمل أو التواجد بها بصفة مستمرة.

والأماكن المغلقة التى تحتاج إلى تصريح عمل لدخولها هى على سبيل المثال:

•المانهولات "فتحات التفتيش"
•أنابيب المجارى
•خزانات البترول 
•صوامع الغلال
•الأنفاق 
•حاويات السفن
•الخزانات الأرضية 
•الغلايات
•خطوط الأنابيب 
•الحفر
•الآبار 

المخاطر المحتملة داخل الأماكن المغلقة:

1. المخاطر فى جو العمل Atmospheric Hazards 
2.المخاطر الميكانيكية والكهربائية Mechanical & Electrical Hazards 
3.المخاطر الطبيعية Physical Hazards 
4.مخاطر الإجتياح Engulfment Hazards


1-المخاطر فى جو العمل:

•نقص أو زيادة نسبة الأوكسيجين
•مخاطر الإشتعال
•الغازات السامة

• نقص أو زيادة نسبة الأكسيجين:
-نسبة الاوكسيجين بالجو المسموح بها للعمل داخل الأماكن المغلقة يجب ألا تقل عن 19.5 % كما يجب ألا تزيد عن 23.5 % .

• مخاطر الإشتعال:
- المواد القابلة للإشتعال المحتمل وجودها فى الأماكن المغلقة هى: المواد البترولية – الميثان – كبريتيد الهيدروجين – غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون .
- يجب ألا تزيد نسبة أدنى مدى للإشتعال فى الأماكن المغلقة عن 10%.
- وأدنى مدى للإشتعال هو أقل نسبة خلط بين بخار المادة المشتعلة والهواء ، وأعلى مدى للإشتعال هو أعلى نسبة خلط بين بخار المادة والهواء.

• الغازات السامة:
-أخطر الغازات السامة المحتمل وجودها بالأماكن المغلقة هى: غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، غاز اول أوكسيد الكربون.
-التركيز المسموح بالتعرض له من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين هو: 10 جزء بالمليون (10 ppm) .
-التركيز المسموح بالتعرض له من غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون هو: 35 جزء بالمليون (35 ppm) .


2-المخاطر الميكانيكية والكهربائية:

•الحركة غير المتوقعة للمعدات الميكانيكية داخل الأماكن المغلقة قد تتسبب فى وقوع إصابات للعاملين بهذه الأماكن
• تفريغ الشحنات الكهربائية من المحركات الكهربائية داخل الأماكن المغلقة.

3-المخاطر الطبيعية:

•تفاوت وإختلاف درجات الحرارة (برودة ، سخونة)
•وجود مواد كيميائية حارقة
•وجود حشرات وزواحف بالأماكن المغلقة
•الضوضاء العالية
•مخاطر الإنزلاق والتعثر والسقوط
•الإضاءة غير الكافية
•عدم إستخدام معدات وآلات العمل السليمة قد تسبب الإصابة للعاملين
•محدودية المداخل والمخارج للمكان المغلق.

4-الإجتياح:

•حركة المواد داخل المكان المغلق تسبب أنواع كثيرة من الإصابات.
•دخول المواد البترولية أو المواد السائلة إلى الخزانات أثناء العمل بداخلها.
•حركة الغلال داخل صوامع الغلال وإجتياحها للعاملين بداخلها.


إجراءات الدخول والعمل داخل الأماكن المغلقة:

1. قبل الدخول والعمل داخل أى مكان مغلق يجب صرف تصريح دخول لهذه الأماكن Work Permit ويحتوى على المعلومات الآتية على الأقل:

•إسم وموقع المكان المغلق .
•الغرض من الدخول للمكان المغلق .
•التاريخ ومدة صلاحية التصريح .
•أسماء الأشخاص الذين سوف يدخلون للعمل داخل المكان المغلق .
•أسماء الأشخاص الذين سوف يتواجدون خارج المكان المغلق . 
•إسم المشرف المسئول عن العمل .
•كشف بالمخاطر المحتملة .
•طريقة عزل والتحكم فى هذه المخاطر .
•الشروط المقبولة للدخول: نسبة الأوكسيجين ، نسبة وتركيز المواد القابلة للإشتعال .
• تركيز المواد السامة .
•نتائج القياسات والفحص الذى تم إجراؤه للمكان المغلق قبل الدخول وأثناء الدخول .
•الوسائل المتاحة والمتوفرة لعمليات الإنقاذ .
•وسائل الإتصالات مع الأشخاص الذين سوف يدخلون للعمل بالمكان المغلق .
•المعدات المطلوبة ومهمات الوقاية الشخصية المطلوبة .
•جميع الشروط الخاصة الأخرى المطلوبة لتأمين العمل داخل المكان المغلق .


2. فحص المخاطر داخل المكان المغلق:

من أهم الأعمال الواجب القيام بها قبل الدخول للمكان المغلق هى فحص الجو المحيط داخل مكان العمل وذلك على النحو الأتى بالترتيب:

• فحص نسبة الأوكسيجين والتأكد من أنها لا تقل عن 19.5% ولا تزيد عن 23.5% .
• فحص تركيز المواد القابلة للإشتعال والتأكد من أنها أقل من 10% .
• فحص تركيز الغازات السامة والتأكد من أنها أقل من النسبة المسموح التعرض له.

3. تهوية المكان المغلق:

•يتم إجراء التهوية الميكانيكية بواسطة شفاطات الهواء المناسبة.
والأنسب عمل تهوية بدفع الهواء النقى الى الداخل وفى نفس الوقت سحب الهواء الملوث الى الخارج.

4. مسئولية الأشخاص الذين سوف يدخلون للمكان المغلق:

• قبل الدخول التأكد من أن نسبة الأوكسيجين لا تقل عن 19.5% .
• نسبة الأبخرة القابلة للإشتعال لا تزيد عن 10% .
• تركيز المواد السامة أقل من الجرعات المقررة والمسموح بها.
• التأكد من أن جميع المحابس مغلقة ومؤمنة كذلك جميع التوصيلات الكهربائية معزولة ومؤمنة.
• توفر جميع مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المطلوبة لأداء العمل بأمان .
• توفر طريقة إتصالات مناسبة مع الأشخاص خارج المكان المغلق .
• مغادرة المكان فورا فى حالة وقوع حالات طارئة.

5. مسئولية الشخص المكلف بالمراقبة خارج المكان المغلق:

• التواجد عند فتحة الدخول مستعدا للتصرف فى حالات الطوارىء ولا يتم تكليفه بأداء أية أعمال سوى المراقبة.
• أن تكون لديه المعرفة والدراية بإستخدام أجهزة التنفس المزودة بالهواء كذلك إستخدام معدات إطفاء الحرائق.
• أن يقوم بمراقبة حبال الإنقاذ المربوط بها العاملين داخل المكان المغلق والتنبه للإشارات الواردة منهم سواء بواسطة هذه الحبال أو بأية وسيلة إتصال أخرى.
• مراقبة المحابس والمفاتيح المغلقة بصفة مستمرة .
• المحافظة على المكان المجاور للمكان المغلق خاليا من جميع العوائق .
• الطلب من العاملين داخل المكان المغلق مغادرته فوراً فى حالة وقوع أية حالات خطرة .
• طلب المساعدة من فرق الطوارىء والإنقاذ فى حالة ضرورة إنقاذ وإخراج أى شخص من داخل المكان المغلق.


----------



## agharieb (21 أبريل 2010)

رائع متشكرين على هذه الموضوعات الجميلة


----------

